# "Follow Me" Eyes, how do I make them a shape other than round?



## YurouYuki (May 12, 2008)

I've been wanting to make my own fursuit head with "follow me" eyes, and I also want to be able to see through all of the eye at least to some degree. The problem is, I've found two different tutorials on these types of fursuit eyes, and both involve making a cone around the pupil and iris, which makes the eyes round and makes the only available vision through the pupil. Is there any other way to make these type of eyes without limiting the vision that severely, and using a different shape? The shape isn't as much of a problem as the vision limitation.


Eye tutorials:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1213002/

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg127/YurouYuki/3Deyetutorialpic.jpg


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 13, 2008)

well I made 3d eyes that were round, and the vision in my suit is great (and i fit can fit my glasses in there :3)

well for a different shape just cut out the shape and then try to curl the paper edges around it... 

it's the same method as it is with the circular eyes except HARDER. I tried and gave up and just did circular eyes, which honestly look fine. Just maybe put some fur in swooopy shape around them so they look more characteristic. 
I did that with mine, they turned out ok. 


I recommend just using circular eyes if these are your first 3d eyes. Just get a roll of tape or something and trace that so it's perfect round and even.


----------



## YurouYuki (May 14, 2008)

Thank you much. Vision is my biggest concern. I want the 3D eyes because they might seem less like they're just starting at people, which freaks some out. I wear glasses too, that was my other concern, heh, which is why I'm going to attempt to make my own head. Thank you again!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 14, 2008)

YurouYuki said:


> Thank you much. Vision is my biggest concern. I want the 3D eyes because they might seem less like they're just starting at people, which freaks some out. I wear glasses too, that was my other concern, heh, which is why I'm going to attempt to make my own head. Thank you again!



no prob! Just remember to build the forehead and nose-bridge out further to fit your glasses. If you are using a styrofoam head model, it'd be helpful to find an old pair of glasses to stick on there for a placement idea. 

Glad I could HALP!


----------

